# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Interviste me poetin Ndoc Gjetja

## macia_blu

Ndoc Gjetja-Poezinë nuk mund ta kem ndryshe nga ç'jam unë 
Intervistoi- Lindita Dedgjonaj 

1- Mund të na thoni dicka për fillimet tuaja poetike? Nuk e mbaj mend në cilin muaj apo vit e kam shkruar poezinë e parë. Zanafilla ime krijuese ka ndodhur brenda hapesirës së dy viteve të gjimnazit. Atëherë kam patur një zakon të keq, nuk i ruaja gjatë poezitë që shkruaja. Më dilnin nga qejfi, i grisja dhe shkruaja të tjera. Kisha frikë se më humbisnin dhe m'i lexonin të tjerët. Më vinte turp të merrte vesh njeri se unë shkruaja poezi. Akoma më turp do të ndjeja po të mi lexonin ato poezi që ia kushtoja dashurisë. Nga ajo kohë i ka shpëtuar autocensurës vetëm poezia Desha të cilën e kam botuar tek libri i parë Rrezatim (1971), 34 vjet më parë. 

2- A mund të veçoni librin më të bukur që keni botuar deri tani? Për nga vlerat artistike e kam të vështirë të veçoj librin tim më të bukur. Edhe pse kam botur shtatë vëllime me poezi, unë e konsideroj veten autor i një libri të vetëm , që do të hartohej duke përzgjedhur poezitë më të mira që kam arritur të krijoj. Jam i mendimit se edhe poeti më i shquar gjatë gjithë jetës së tij nuk arrin të krijojë më tepër se një libër me vlera antologjike. Krijimtaria poetike nuk matet me numrin e librave , as me numrin e fletëve të tyre. Vetëm një libër me poezi ka botuar Migjeni, një libër ka botuar Noli, dy libra ka botuar Lasgushi gjatë gjithë jetës së tij 90- vjeçare e megjithatë kanë zënë vend në panteonin e poezisë shqiptare. 

3- Kritika e ka vlerësuar lart krijimtarinë tuaj, tashmë konsideroheni një poet i afirmuar. Sa keni sakrifikuar për të arritur deri këtu? Para dy vitesh kam thënë se të krijosh do të thotë të krishtërosh. E bukura krijohet me dhimbje të thellë e kjo dhimbje fisnike nuk shpërblehet kurrë nga shoqëria materialisht. Zoti që kur krijjoi botën e pastaj njeriun sipas shëmbëlltyrës së vet, ndoshta me dashje nuk i dha krijuesit dy të mira njëherësh: talentin dhe paranë. Vetëm një gjeni mund t'i posedojë të dyja.Kurse ne që jemi në rastin më të lumtur vetëm talente të thjeshta na la në mëshirën e lojës marramendëse të Ekonomisë së Tregut të Lirë. Për mua gjatë jetës poezia nuk ka qenë thjesht një çast krijimi. Mbi të gjitha ajo ka qenë qenësia ime, mënyrë e të sjellurit, e të jetuarit dhe për shkak të saj kam bërë një jetë virtuale. Nganjëherë më duket vetja sikur kam dalë nga një ëndërr e gjatë, shumë e gjatë, ndoshta moshatare me mua. 

4- Në poezinë tuaj vihet re një revoltë e brendshme. Si e shpjegoni këtë? Revolta ime buron nga përjetimi dhe vrojtimi që i bëj jetës dhe njerëzve në këtë tranzicion të tejzgjatur, tek shoh se si na janë ngjallur të gjithë dreqërit që na flinin brenda vetes sonë. Kulti i përtypësit , pasionet e shfrenuara, kulti i seksit vulgar,dhe tregu i mishit të gjallë paralajmerojnë vdekjen e ndjenjave të bukura e të shenjta njerëzore dhe ardhjen e një kohe kur vetëm nëpër muze si relike do të ruhen ca psherëtima e pika loti dashnorësh . Revolta në vargjet e mia vlon nga fakti tronditës qëjanë bërë një tregu e miqësia e në zgavër të gjoksit ka hyrë dhelpra që e lot bishtin te buzeqeshja dhe kështu Shqipëria rrezikon të kthehet në një Dreqistan me plehra, smog e duf partish që hanë e pinë me pare të pista ndërsa Dedë Gjo Lulat lëpijnë gishtat. 

5- Keni jetuar familjarisht 13 vjet në Tiranë. Pse keni zgjedhur të riktheheni në Lezhë? Në Tiranë drejtoja revistën e njohur në atë kohëSkena dhe ekrani, që nga numri i parë deri tek i fundit. U largova sepse revista u mbyll për mungesë fondesh nga Ministria e Kultures dhe unë mbeta pa punë, pa përkrahje, nuk kisha as burimin më elementar të jetesës. Kujt t'i kerkoja ndihmë për të ekzistuar në atë moment të vështirë të fillimit të proçeseve demokratike? Vetëm vetvetes. Dhe vetvetja më tha: E di ç'bën ti Ndoc? Kthehu atje nga ke ardhur! Dhe u ktheva në Lezhë. Këtu gjeta ngrohtësi, përkrahje dhe u punësova. Njerëzve që shprehin habi nga largimi im nga metropoli do tu kujtoj vetëm dy vargje të një poeti të shquar amerikan Edhe një fshat me kasolle mund të bëhet qyteti më i madh i botës, po të banohet nga njerëz të vërtetë. Me ardhjen time në Lezhë nuk kam humbur asgjë sepse poetët banojnë në qytetin e Ideve, në lagjen e Ndjenjave, ndanë bulavardit të Ëndrrave, në shtëpinë e Fantazisë, në dhoma pa sende rreth e rrotull. 

6- Si arrini të shkruani aq thjeshtë dhe të prekni zemrat e atyre që ju lexojnë? Nuk bëj asnjë përpjekje për të shkruar thjesht. Poezia e mirë qoftë, apo e dobët më ngjan mua, nuk mund të jetë ndryshe nga ç'jam unë në jetë. 

7- Keni lëvruar shumë temën e dashurisë në vargje, e ndoshta poezitë më të ndjera janë ato, që janë frymëzuar prej saj. Kjo është pasojë e përjetimeve konkrete personale apo janë fryte të fantazisë poetike? Dashuria është qendra e gravitacionit të universit njerëzor dhe unë nuk kam mundur të mos ndjej thellë në veten time tërheqjen e saj. Ajo nuk ka qenë thjesht nje temë e preferuar, ajo ka qenëpadronia ime e gjithëpushtetshme, kam jetuar e krijuar nën protektoratine saj.Por jo të gjitha poezitë që kam krijuar për dashurinë pasqyrojnë raporte me femra reale. 

8- A mund të qendrojë shkrimtari jashtë angazhimeve sociale në krijimtarinë e tij? Shkrimtari i madh gjerman Gëte në një varg të poezisë së tij thotë: Unë këndoj siç këndon zogu me kuptimin këndoj vetëm me vete, pa kërkuar të më dëgjojë njeri. Këtë varg të vjetër, i cili është thjesht një deklaratë poetike, shumë teoriciene të artit e kanë komentuar si dëshmi të faktit se gjoja artisti, në momentin e krijimit ska fare lidhje me angazhimin social dhe se nuk nxitet nga thellësia e shpirtit për të dhënë ndonjë mesazh për lexuesin e tij. Në qoftë se një poet do t'ia thoshte këngës si zogu, vetëm për vete, atëherë lind pyetja: Përse ai merr mundimin e shpenzon duke i botuar në një libër të veçantë cicërimat- vargje të shpirtit të tij? Përgjigja është e vetëkutueshme , për ta dëgjuar (lexuar) të tjerët.Kushti më minimal që të realizohesh si poet është që të kesh qoftë edhe një lexues në botë. Unë nuk njoh ndonjë muzë tjetër frymëzuese përveç lexuesit. Pa të krijimtaria ime nuk do të kishte egzistencë. 

9- Cili është mesazhi juaj për poetët e rinj? Nuk kam qenë kurrë dakort me ndarjen poetë të vjetër dhe poetë të rinj. Me e saktë me duket po të thoshim poet. Mendoj se mesazhin më të bukur e më kuptimthellë na e ka dërguar shumë vite më pare poeti i madh nga Kosova, Azem Shkreli me distikun e njohur Mos u bëj poet nëse nuk mundesh të vdesësh në secilin varg, nëse nuk mund të lindësh në secilën fjalë

----------


## gjeneral56

ndoc gjetja ka qene nje nga poetet e mij te preferuar   smund te harroj keto vargje:PER NJE BIONDE U SHUA GJITHE TROJA  NDERSA UNE QE E KAM PRANE E MUND TA ZE PER DORE S`MUND T`IA THEM ATO DY  FJALE BIONDINES GAZMORE

----------


## desaparacidos

Personazh i lezetshem...vertet...ka disa poezi te tija qe me pelqejne mjaftueshem

----------


## Edmond Kaçeli

Une kur punoja ne KOha jone kam shkruar nje speciale per poetin dhe mikun tim Ndoc Gjetja. Po iua risjell ashtu siç e kam te ruajtur ne arshiven personale

----------


## Edmond Kaçeli

*Fate dhe njerëz**Ndoc Gjetja mes poetit, idealistit dhe priftit!*
Nga Edmond Kaçeli

*Titujt e librave të botuar*
1. Rrezatim (1971)
2. Shqiponja rreh krahët (1975)
3. Qëndresa (1977)
4. E përditshme (1982)
5. Çaste (1984)
6. Poezi -Kolana "Poezia Shqipe" (1987)
7. Kthimet (1991)
8. Dhjata ime (1998)
Në plan botimi i një vëllimi me poezitë më të zgjedhura

*Autoportret*Vendbanimi: Në Lezhë dhe mendjen emigrant në yje.
Profesioni: Thurës ëndërrash dhe mbrojtës besnik i tyre.
Gjëndja sociale: Mbetje teknologjike e administratës shtetërore se nuk diti t'u japë përkuljet e duhura eprorëve.
Gjatësia: E mjaftueshme për të arritur mollën e ndaluar.
Pesha: Sa vetja, sa ëndërra, sa fjala e thënë dhe e shkruar.
Shenja të veçanta: Një pentagram rrudhash me nota trishtimi në ballë dhe një mjekër e thinjur nga moslejimi kaq vite i saj.
Sytë: Kafe me nuanca të turbullta pasionesh të djegura.
Ngjyra: E errët për fshehjen e skuqjes nga faje të lehta.
Titujt: I dekoruar Njeri qysh në ditën e lindjes nga Nëna.
Bindjet: Njeriun në jetë e bën të lumtur vetëm Njeriu.
Antipatitë: Burrat me Grada, gratë me shumë tule dhe miu.
Simpatitë: Jezusi nga Nazareti, Don Kishoti i Mançës dhe Buda.
Frikërat: Shëndoshja e trurit, uji, zjarri dhe turma.
Besimi: Në kryqin e tij që e mban përditë në shpinë.
Pasuria: Drita e mendjes me të cilën fitoi varfërinë.
Ndoc Gjetja nga vëllimi poetik "Dhjata ime"

*Epitaf për veten*
Këtu prehet ai që quhej Ndoc Gjetja
i cili pati ardhur gabimisht në botë
nga vetja e tepruar nxirrte vjersha
dhe gjithë njerëzit i quante shokë.

Kur pa që ëndërra kalkulohej me kompiuter
kur pa që idealet rrëzoheshin në kolltuqe
kur jepte buzëqeshje e merrte skërmitje
zuri sytë me dorë dhe vendosi të ikte.

Dhe shkoi e hyri në Manastirin e Unit
të shpëtonte shpirtin nga gjuhëligat e Lehjes
...Pastaj e përcollën te banesa e fundit
me shpenzimet gratis nga Bashkia e Lezhës.

Në çastin e mbramë një hënë e përgjakur
e puthi në ballë dhe thirri: "Nënë"
Mos kërkoni të dini për të më tepër
se iku sikur të mos kishte qenë.
Ndoc Gjetja nga vëllimi poetik "Dhjata ime"

_"Nuk jam fetar dhe as nuk i ndjeki institucionet fetare. Jam idealist. Dhe kur thua se je idealist, thua që je fetar i plotë. Idealizmi i kulluar i përfshin të gjitha fetë. Eshtë takimi i drejtpërdrejtë me Zotin kur je idealist. Idealizmi është Zoti im"
I lodhur nga sëmundjet, më shumë se nga 57 vitet që i rëndojnë mbi kurriz, ndërsa kreh, me gishtat e duarve të zverdhur nga duhani mjekrën "alla Jezu Krisht" të zbardhur kohe, pranon të flasë për disa nga momentet më kyçe të jetës së tij. Një jetë kushtuar poezisë, miqve, të afërmëve, dhe natyrisht poezisë. Poezisë lirike që Gjetja vazhdon ta thurë dhe rithurë me mjeshtëri, aty në shtëpinë e tij më shumë se modeste, në qytetin e Lezhës, afër brigjeve të lumit Drin, në lagjen "Skënderbeg"._

*Fillimet: Shkolla lezhjane e poezisë*
"Ne krijuam një komunitet krijuesish të mrekullueshëm që unë e kujtoj me të vërtetë me shumë nostalgji. E kujtoj me mall shumë të thekshëm atë shoqëri. Ka qenë me të vërtetë një shoqëri në një kohë ndalesash ideologjike, plot kufizime. Por ne i kemi qenë kundërvënë kësaj duke krijuar një shoqëri që thuajse ishte në rangun e një shoqate. Pa e pasë këtë emër." -kështu thotë Ndoc Gjetja, ndërsa rreket të rikrijojë, dhe një herë tjetër, emocionet e asaj që u quajt dikur "Shkolla lezhjane e poezisë" dhe që mbeti e tillë deri në ditët e sotme, ku shumë prej këtyre poetëve janë shpërndarë për të mos u bashkuar më kurrë me njëri -tjetrin. Një shkollë që i ka munguar shumë poezisë shqipe në vitet e fundit ku letërsia dhe pseudoletërsia udhëtojnë përkrah në ekonominë e vështirë të tregut.
Bashkëkohësi i poetëve Rudolf Marku, Preç Zogaj, Agim Isaku, Visar Zhiti, Moikom Zeqo, publicistit Remzi Lani, Bashkim Shehut, djalit të ish-diktatorit Mehmet Shehu, ejterë, kujton vitet e një miqësie të artë. Shumë emra të tjerë vinin dhe largoheshin nga "Shkolla lezhjane". Theheshin shpejt apo e ndjenin veten të tepërt në shoqërinë e atyre që në të ardhmen do të merrnin rrugën pakthim të letërsisë. Poeti kujton me atë që ai e quan "mall të thekshëm" "Kujtoj me shumë respekt Visar Zhitin, mikun tonë më të ngushtë. Ka qenë dhe miku ynë Moikom Zeqo, që vinte nga Durrësi herë pas here. Shkonim në kala, shkonim në Tyrbe. Merrnim ndonjë meze, ca sallam, një shishe verë. Në atë patalokun e ngushtë të Akrolisit. Rrinim me orë të tëra e shikonim fushën e pakufi. Prej aty shihnim Ulqinin. Kjo ishte dhe një dalje jona jashtë shtetit. E vetmja dalje jashtë shtetit."

*Rreziku i pranishëm*
"Asnjëherë nuk mendova se kështu rrezikonim shumë." vijon rrëfimin Gjetja. Ndërkohë që kurrsesi nuk pranon të thotë se kanë qenë objekt i veçantë i sigurimit të Shtetit. Mosha, poezia, shpirti i lirë i këtyre njerëzve të guximshëm, për kohën, kishte rënë në sy të njerëzve të pushtetit. Megjithatë Gjetja thotë "Kjo ishte e guximshme për atëherë. Nuk mund të themi se kishim krijuar një grup si më thënë kundër shtetit, kundër ieologjisë. Ne delnim thjeshtë për të biseduar lirshëm. Këtë guxim ia kishim dhënë vetes. Ndoshta dhe mund të futeshim në burg, por nuk shkonim me këtë ide."
Dhe nuk i pëlqen të quhet "hero". Ai mendon se ky lloj guximi i vogël ishte krejt i natyrshëm për kohën. Por nuk mund të rrijë pa përmendur emrin e më të guximshmit. Emrin e atij që rebelohej më shumë se të tjerët "Ka qenë Rudolfi më i guximshmi. Pastaj vinte Agim Isaku si rebel. Unë kam qenë zbutësi i guximeve. Mundohesha me kriju gjithmonë një tavan. Sepse nuk doja që teprimet t'iu bëheshin dëm njerëzve. Përveç jetës që çmonim, ne çmonim dhe mbronim talentet e njëri -tjetrit. Dhe unë pretendoja për karrierë letrare."
Komplekset e përgjimit apo të përndjekjes? Asnjëri nuk i kishte shumë në sy. Asnjëri nuk vuante nga ideja se mund të bëhej preja e radhës e sigurimit. Një grup poetësh, shumë mirë mund të ishte një grup i gatshëm armiqësor. Por fati i shpëtoi nga moskujdesja që tregonin. Dhe që "prifti" i shkollës e cilëson "Nuk kemi vuajtur shumë nga kompleksi i ruajtjes nga sigurimi. Natyrisht e kishim atë sensin e vetëmbrojtjes, por deri në mani nuk na ka qenë kthyer. Ne ishim thjeshtë disa krijues që shpalosnim mendimet disi më lirshëm se sa grupet e tjera letrare. Për këtë dhe shquheshim. Ishim më të lirshëm në bisedat e tavolinave. Do me thënë nuk e tejkalonim kurrë tavanin që lejonte ideologjia e kohës. Sepse e kishim sensin e mbrojtjes. Por atë nivelin e lirisë e ngrinim ndoshta më tepër se disa grupe të tjera letrare. Për shembull, nqs tavani ishte dy metra mbi kokën tonë, kishte grupe letrare apo persona që nuk kërcenin me i ra tavanit. Edhe ne. Por ama ne i afroheshim tavanit në kohën kur kërcenim. Më shumë jo."
Mëgjithatë ka një histori përgjimesh. Historia filloi në momentin kur pranë grupit lezhjan të poetëve afrohet djali i ish -diktatorit Mehmet Shehu. Miqësia e Bashkim Shehut me njerëzit e letrave në Lezhë ishte një objekt i natyrshëm i punës së Sigurimit të shtetit. "Mund të na kenë gjurmuar me të vërtetë. Por ka qenë një survejim ndoshta i padukshëm dhe pa rënë në sy. Kur kemi lidhë miqësi të afërt me djalin e Mehmet Shehut, Bashkimin, atëherë kemi filluar të ndigjojmë ndjenjën e rrethimit nga përgjuesit. Vetëm atëherë. Për shkak të atij. Ndoshta..."

*"Skena dhe ekrani" -Koha që nuk ripërsëritet*
Në historinë e shtypit të shkruar në Shqipëri, në mënyrë të veçantë në shtypin e specializuar, kulmi përgjatë periudhës së para nëntëdhjetës, ka qenë dhe mbetet revista "Skena dhe ekrani". Madje dhe në vitet pas shembjes së diktaturës vështirë se mund të gjesh një revistë në parametrat e tillë shkencor, letrar, dhe artistikë. Dhe kjo më shumë, se për asgjë, për meritën e kryeredaktorit të sajë, poetit që vinte nga provinca, por pa mentalitetin e provincës. Për 13 vjet, lezhjani Ndoc Gjetja do të kontribuonte në drejtimin e revistës "Skena dhe ekrani" më shumë se në poezi.
Me nostalgjinë për një periudhë të artë, ai kujton "Jetën time artistike e ndaj dysh. Me krijimtarinë artistike të mirëfilltë, dhe punën intelektuale që kam bërë në drejtimin e revistës "Skena dhe ekrani". Gjatë jetës time këto dy gjëra vlerësoj, në sensin e punës time në shoqëri. Të dyja janë thelbet e mia që i kujtoj tamam. Gjërat e tjera kanë qenë të rëndomta në punën time kulturore. Unë kam qenë përgjegjës kulture nëpër fshatra, drejtues i një biblioteke, një libër filmi. Kanë qenë gjëra rutinë. Nuk janë për tu shënuar. Nuk janë shumë për tu mbajtur mend. Për arsye se kam punuar me një pasion të madh. Dhe kam arritë që brenda atij sistemi me qenë revista më e guximshme. Këtë e them unë si botues i sajë por po të pyetni dhe artistët do t'iu thonë të njëjtën gjë. Ka qenë dhe një revistë e guximshme për kohën. Dhe shumë profesionale. 
Përplasje? Dikush dyshonte në profesionalizmin e lartë. Më e habitshmja kritikoheshin ngjyrat e revistës. Dominonte e zeza. Pse të nxihej realiteti?! Por "prifti", poeti dhe artisti Gjetja thotë "Kam qenë një çikë i llastuar. Nuk e kuptoj pse? Na bënë një thirrje në KQ. Shefi i censurës Miti Tona më tha "E ke bërë karaboj në të zi revistën. Ne të kemi lavdëruar!" (ngase e zeza ishte pesimiste.) U justifikova se kjo i përshtatej filmit. Dhe menjëherë ai e pushoi kritikën. Bile ma mori për meritë. Sepse i thashë se revista "Skena dhe ekrani" është për filmin bardhë e zi dhe i shkon edhe faqosja."

*Duke bërë gjyqin e vetes*
Modest deri në skaj. Tetë librat e botuar ndër vite, njëri më i suksesshëm se tjetri, nuk janë ndonjë arsye për të marrë pozën e babait të poezisë lirike bashkëkohorë në Shqipëri. Madje as dhe në Lezhën e vogël, që dikur ishte qendra e poezisë bashkëkohore shqiptare. Me gjakftohtësi, të panatyrshme për poetët e kalibrit të tij, Ndoc Gjetja thotë "Në analizë të hollë del se kam botuar vetëm një libër gjatë gjithë jetës time si shkrimtar për tridhjetë vjet. Sepse koha bën të vetën. Redaktori më i madh nuk janë njerëzit, as redaktori më i kualifikuar, por është vetë koha. Sot po e shoh me vetëgjyqësi krijimtarinë time dhe më del se unë kam botuar vetëm një libër. Ky libër mund të jetë 50, 60 poezi. Mund të jenë dhe njëqind. Por ama në formën më të shtrënguar, ndoshta, pretendoj që kam bërë vetëm 30 poezi të mira."
Dhe pas shpinës së tij, në dhomën e vetme të shtëpisë, në një raft të tejmbushur me libra gjithfarësh, mund të gjesh vetëm dy ose tre kopje të librit "Dhjata ime", që është dhe botimi i mbramë i autorit. Të tjerët kanë marrë rrugë. Të tjerët mund t'i gjesh vetëm nëpër bibliotekat shtetërore, të vjetëruar nga numri i madh i lexuesve që i kanë kaluar nëpër duar. Pakujdesi?
"Jam munduar gjithmonë që të kem në bibliotekën time personale një kopje, apo dy, të çdo libri që kam botuar. Por në të vërtetë pas tridhjetë vjetësh më rezulton se kam vetëm këto dy libra që shikon këtu. Sepse miqtë, shokët, njerëzit e mij kurrë nuk më kanë lënë që të kem librat e mi në bibliotekë."
Dhe duke gjykuar vetveten Gjetja nuk harron të gjykojë dhe librin e parë poetik "Shqiponja rreh krahët":
"Ndalesat ideologjike nuk shihen tek vjersaht e veçanta. Në tërë librin e parë duken ndalesa në tërësi. Niveli artistik ka qenë nivel guximi. Nuk ka qenë thjeshtë nivel artistik për figura artistike, ka qenë nivel guximi. Sepse sa më shumë ta metaforizosh poezinë aq më shumë bëhesh i guximshëm. Mirëpo sa më shumë figura poetike të krijoje, aq më tepër krijoje përshtypjen tek redaktorët se fshihje mendimin. Redaktorët nuk e kishin qejf kurrë ngarkesën figurative të poezisë. Dhe kjo të shtrëngonte pastaj me pasë një poezi të drejtpërdrejtë, agjitative, dhe me një nivel pak a shumë të pëlqyeshëm tek redaktorët. Kjo shihet dhe tek vëllimi i parë. Besa dhe tek të tjerët. Por tek i pari kjo është më e tepërt. Libri i parë ka vlerën e një libri i cili më ka hapur rrugë. Sot, nëse bie fjala për të zgjedhur, me zor gjej dy tre poezi që më kënaqin mua për ti futur në një vëllim të zgjedhur."

*Braktisja e Tiranës*
Kur askush nuk e priste, poeti befasues Ndoc Gjetja, një ditë të bukur, nga ditët e viteve të tranzicionit, braktisi Tiranën për tu rikthyer përgjithmonë në qytetin e Lezhës. Braktisi kryeqytetin ku pati një karrierë poetike dhe letrare brilante, si një ndër zërat e veçantë të poezisë shqipe.
"Filloi periudha e tranzicionit, shumë e vështirë. Humba vendin e punës. Nuk më kishte faj kush. Ashtu ishte koha. Gabimi ishte dhe i imi se u shkëputa nga revista që drejtoja për të punuar në një revistë tjetër. Së bashku me Preç Zogajn krijuam "Spektër". Një revistë që kishte rrogën më të mirë, gati trefishin e rrogës ekzistuese. Ajo dështoi dhe unë ngela pa vend pune. Nuk kthehesha më te "Skena dhe Ekrani". Në politikë nuk u angazhova. Tipi im nuk arrin të ingranohet mirë në këto problemet që duan pak paturpësi!"
E ndjen veten të tepërt në Tiranë. I mësuar të jetojë në zhguallin e tij prej poeti, veshja e ekonomisë së tregut nuk i bie për shtat. Shokët e harrojnë teksa hallakaten në punët e tyre.
"Ngela dhe pa shokë. Ata u pushtuan nga ethet e përpjekjeve për ekzistencë dhe u prishën, si me thënë, ato marrëdhëniet intime me shoqërinë. Ngela si një qytetar lezhjan i ardhur në Tiranë, pa rrogë, pa jetesë, pa gjë. I thashë vetes "Po ia krisi e shkoj andej nga kam ardhë, në Lezhë. Dhe në të vërtetë nuk humba gjë. Sepse këtu kam një qytet si shtëpinë time. Kur dal nga shtëpia më duket sikur nuk kam dalë jashtë shtëpisë time. Jo se është vetëm një qytet i vogël, por këtu kam intimitetet. Jetën më të bukur. Erdha në një kohë kur në Tiranë e ndjeja veten si peshku në zall. Kur erdha në Lezhë e ndjeva veten si peshku në ujë."

*Viti i mbrapshtë. Humbja e djalit të vetëm*.
Kthimi në Lezhë pati ndërkohë dhe anën tragjike. Filloi viti i mbrapshtë -1997. Dhjetëra familje lezhjane u veshën në zi nga lufta pa luftë. Ditët dhe tragjeditë e '97-ës, i ngjanin njëra -tjetrës. Poeti përballet me dhimbjen. I vrasin djalin e vetëm Renin 24 vjeçar. Një humbje që poeti nuk arrin të ndjehet mirë dhe sot e kësaj dite. Dhe mbushet në lot.
"Të them të drejtën për humbjen e djalit nuk më ngushëllon asgjë. Ajo ka qenë një fatkeqësi e madhe për mua. Dhe deri sa të vdes nuk do të gjej ngushëllim pas vdekjes së tij. Unë kam pasur një farë zbutje, një farë lehtësimi, nga njerëzit që më kanë rrethuar dhe më kanë dashur. Por është një dhimbje që nuk mund të ma suprimojnë as vitet."
Dhe Reni i la si kujtim babait të tij, vajzën e vogël. Eis shërben si zbutësja e dhimbjes. Eis është gjëja më e mrekullueshme që djali i la mbrapa.
"Njeriu mundohet për të gjetur momente pesimizmi, momente harrese për të jetuar. Po të mos kisha mbesën goditja do të ishte dhe më e rëndë. Ajo është një dritë e e bukur që e kam vazhdimisht"
Dhimbja për djalin ka qenë e përmasave dërrmuese. Poeti i qindra poezive nuk ka arritur të shkruajë dhe një varg të vetëm kushtuar djalit. "Kam provuar të shkruaj vjershë për djalin, dhe akoma nuk kam arritur. Dhimbja ka qenë kaq e madhe. Kështu provova se dhimbjet kur janë të mëdha, ashtu si gëzimet tepër të mëdha, është vështirë ti kthesh në vjershë. Ekstremet janë shumë të vështira. Të shokojnë."

*Politika mes Nanos, Berishës dhe poezisë*
Vetëm kështu mund të përkufizohet angazhimi politik i poetit Ndoc Gjetja. Ai ka refuzuar në fillim të viteve '90 propozimin e Berishës për t'u afruar pranë partisë demokratike. Ndërkohë ka refuzuar disa herë ftesën e socialistëve për t'u angazhuar në këtë parti. Por vetëm në nëntëdhjetë e shtatën ka pranuar të drejtojë këshillin e rrethit Lezhë i mbështetur nga saocialistët.
"Më ka takur, në rrugën mes Durrësit e Lushnjës, Sali Berisha, në një makinë të keqe që kishte atëherë partia demokratike, ku ishin rrasur nja dhjetë veta brenda. Për tu liruar ata më nxorën dorën. U ndala dhe në makinën time hipi Berisha. Në Durrës kur pimë kafe, me insistim kërkoi që unë të vija emrin si kandidat për deputet i Lezhës. Nuk pranova. Nuk e quaj gabim. Tipi im ka qenë i tillë që nuk kisha qejf të merrja ngarkesa politike."
Ndërkohë poeti u "gjuajt" disa herë dhe nga partia socialiste, dhe kryetari i sajë Fatos Nano. Momenti kur poeti kritikoi PD-në u pa, ndoshta si një rast i mirë për ta riantarësuar në PS.
"Kam pasë rastin të angazhohesha në partinë socialiste. Bile tash vonë kam dhënë disa intervista "kundër" Berishës në "ZP", që fitova pikë tek koçat e partisë atje. Më kanë propozuar të jem kandidat për deputet dhe nuk pranova."
Duke marrë shkas nga pranimi i postit të kryetarit të këshillit të rrethit thotë, me një gjuhë jo shumë poetike "Më hëngër ***** herën e fundit! Dhe u sëmura!"
Në fakt asnjë post zyrtar nuk do ti përshtatej. Por pranimi i detyrës u bë në rrethanat kur rrugëve të Lezhës "recitonte" "kallashnikovi".
"Pranova. Për mua ka qenë një periudhë e tmerrshme. Në të katër anët kërcisnin të gjitha llojet e armëve. Përditë ndodhnin vrasje. Njerëzit u vritshin përpara syve të tu. Kishte krime, tmerre. Unë mendoj se kjo kohë e tmerrshme kishte nevojë për një udhëheqje. Jo vetëm për udhëheqësit e qendrës, por edhe për udhëheqësit e vegjël. Duheshin ca tipa që të ishin jo vetëm intelektualë. Duhej një që të ishte pak si prift. Tipa si gjysëm prifta, dhe si gjysëm politikanë. Politika të zbutej me pak poezi dhe me pak botë poeti."
Dhe si zakonisht ndjehet i tepërt. Megjithëse ardhja e Ndoc Gjetjes në postin e kryetarit të këshillit të rrethit pas vitit '97 ndikoi mjaft në zbutjen e situatës politike në rang lokal. Mbledhjet 
e këshillit problematik të Lezhës drejtoheshin qetësisht nga një gjysëm prift dhe nga një hiçpolitikan. Pra nga një poet që, për atë periudhë, sot shprehet se "Nuk më bën përshtypje absolutisht asnjë kujtim. Më bën përshtypje vetëm që e kam kryer detyrën me vështirësi në marrëdhëniet me njerëzit. Ngaqë jam njeri që ngarkohem shumë emocionalisht. Takimet me hallet e njerëzve të them të drejtën i kam vuajtur shumë. Nuk kam ndjerë ndonjë gëzim të veçantë në këtë lloj pune. Bile e kam ndjerë veten të lehtësuar kur e lashë."

*Dita e poetit*
I sëmurë. Në shtëpinë e tij në një cep të humbur të lagjes "Skënderbeg". Hapësira e shtëpisë duket sikur ia zë frymën. Një dhomë. Një dhomë që shërben si dhomë gjumi për Ndocin dhe mbesën e tij, si dhomë ndenjeje, si studio, si dhomë pritjeje, si gjithçka. Një gjysëm hapësirë që shërben si kuzhinë dhe si dhomë gjumi për Lezen, gruan e tij, dhe banjoja... Në muret e asaj që mund të quhet shtëpi varen fotografitë e shumta, si dhe një bibliotekë e mbingarkuar nga pesha e librave.
"Në këto dy vjet ditët më janë bërë të mërzitshme, monotone, pa ndonjë gjë të veçantë. As nuk ja vlen. Rri brenda. Asgjë tjetër. Vetëm lexoj. Nuk mund të them se shkruaj. Shkruaj kaq rrallë, saqë nuk mund të them se shkruaj. Më mirë them lexoj dhe ndonjëherë shkruaj. Në qytet dal rrallë për arsye fizike. Shpesh nuk jam në rregull nga shëndeti. Nuk dal dot se nuk kam rezistencë për të ecur. Ditët e tjera kur jam në gjendje për të dalë dal. Por nuk kam ndonjë entuziazëm se me thënë të drejtën qyteti i Lezhës, si shumë qytete të tjera, më duket se nuk është qyteti i njerëzve, por i veturave, i makinave. Ka një ngjeshje kaq të tmerrshme Lezha sa është e pashembullt ndoshta në republikë."
Ndërkohë, del ndonjëherë mbi motorçikletën "honda" deri në librarinë në qendër të qytetit. Apo sa për të përcjellë a pritur mbesën e vogël në shkollë. Se miqtë i vijnë gjithnjë e më rrallë.
"Harruar nuk më ka askush. Nuk mund të them se më kanë harruar. Sepse njerëzit e dashur që kam patur janë prapë. Por mundësitë e kontakteve dhe të lëvizjeve janë si më të kufizuara. Gjatë këtyre dhjetë vjetëve kam takuar mëse dy herë Rudolf Markun, mikun tim më të ngushtë të jetës. Shumë më rrallë kam takuar dhe të tjerët për të cilët dikur kemi ndenjur shpesh bashkë. Kjo nuk do të thotë se e kemi harruar njëri -tjetrin, apo se e urrejmë njëri -tjetrin. Absolutisht. Sot kanë ikur ato format e shoqërisë klasike që kanë qenë më përpara."
Dhe Dritëro Agolli, Moikom Zeqo, Preç Zogaj e ndonjë tjetër nuk e harrojnë mikun e tyre që shtyn ditët në një cep gati të harruar të qytetit, që e ka humbur shkëlqimin e dikurshëm të poezisë dhe të shkollës së poetëve...

*Prespektiva*
Me dhimbje poeti Ndoc Gjetja pohon se ka një prespektivë të zymtë për të ardhmen. Ndërsa mbështet në një nga dy kolltuqet e dhomës -shtëpi, duke demonstruar një moment dhimbjeje fizike dhe shpirtërore, thotë "Ky është fati personal dhe nuk përbën ndonjë vlerë për ta përfshirë në një bisedë si kjo. Jam në moshën 57 vjeç. Një njeri që mendon se nuk është kujdesur shumë për veten dhe që bën një jetë më tepër se modeste. (Po të ishte një jetë modeste mirë do të ishte.) Dmth unë jam një njeri që pas lënies së detyrës si kryetar rrethi me ligj përfitoj, dhe për pak kohë, 40% të pagës për një vit. Jetoj vetë i treti. Gjendja shëndetësore është shumë e dobët, dhe kjo nuk më premton. Kam në fakt një kompleks sëmundjesh. Eshtë sëmundja që nuk më lejon të bëj dhe ndonjë punë shumë aktive. Kështu që nuk e kam zgjidhur ende problemin e pjesës së jetës që më ka tepruar për ta jetuar. E kam të pazgjidhur. E kam të zymtë. Nuk e di... Nuk kam ndonjë prespektivë se si mund të dal nga kjo situatë..."

----------

